# What is your most favorite spirit to imbibe?



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

What do you prefer do drink most, in the sense of an alcoholic drink, that is.  Here is a poll for you.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2020)

Drink very occasionally - amaretto sour


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 20, 2020)

Liquor: A spicy Bloody Mary with olives and pearl onions.
Wine: Italian Pinot Noir
Beer: Becks or Dos Equis Amber


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 20, 2020)

Beer.  Shiner Bock or Corona.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 20, 2020)

When I do drink I drink Michelob Light because it doesn't make my BG go up real bad like many other beer's do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> When I do drink I drink Michelob Light because it doesn't make my BG go up real bad like many other beer's do.


Cool.  I watch my blood glucose as well.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 20, 2020)

I like Crown Royal with coke.  Don't drink much but have it on hand if I decide to.  I like a margarita with Mexican food if I eat out.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2020)

A happening I happened to write about a few years ago;

*BEER

With fruit*

Up until a couple decades ago I never really cared what kinda beer.
Cold beer was....better.

But one time, while team driving with a happening dude, we stopped for the night.

Found a bar.

Shot the breeze about the usual; politics, sports, economics, sports, ingrown toenails, sports, carburation vs fuel injection, sports, and....beer.

He seemed to know his way around several types and flavors; pilsners, stouts, lagers, ales, porters and on and on.
My main selection was 'wet'.

I noticed he had a piece of fruit in his beer.

'Corona with lime, good beer.'

I try one.
Actually, it was rather refreshing.

But just that one time.


*Dark beer*

While golfing, my club wielding hippy buddy offered one of his porters.
Black Butte porter
Man, that was gooooood beer.
Was
For awhile it became my beer of choice.

Then, like an old girlfriend...a flame that went out as fast as it flared up, my taste for it just disappeared.


*IPA*

After months of just getting whatever was on sale, my lady and I dropped by* the Edgefield poor farm*, one of McMenamins beer gardens just outta Portland OR.
Cool place.
One of our sometimes favorite haunts.
A quaint place on the grounds is called the 'little red shed'.
Cozy
Stone fireplace
Bowls of peanuts, of which you were encouraged to toss the shells on the dirt floor.



Short bar, rather up close and personal.



I asked the barkeep what his favorite beer was.

'IPA'

'I Pee what?'

'India pale ale'

He then went on with the IPA story about the Brits needing beer in India.

He drew one for me.

Not a lager

Not a pilsner

Definitely not a dark beer

Not any ale I'd ever had.

It was very good.

Distinctly good.

It became the beginning of a fascinating quest for me to find the best one. The best of the best in my opinion.

Up until last night, I'd actually hoped I'd never find it....traveling around, tasting, sampling.

But,

the hunt is over.

This beer, this medium dark beer....not dark, not amber, but a rich bodied color of....maybe mahogany, was capped with a glorious head.
A head that was not scraped off, but about two inches higher than the brim.
A head of tight little bubbles, bubbles so small they didn't really look like bubbles at all, but more like combed fleece.

This beer, this beer looked the epitome of the word 'quench'.

I knew I'd found it.
I hoped I'd found it.
I hoped it tasted half as good as it looked.

It tasted....better.

There is none other for me.

I cannot go back.

I refuse to go forward.

Why would I?

I have arrived at my destination.



Cheers


----------



## Wren (Feb 20, 2020)

I rarely drink but, if pushed.......

Spirit - Vodka
Wine - white sparkling 
Beer - Never tasted it
Other - Baileys Irish Cream Liqueur (especially the latest Salted Caramel flavour)


----------



## jerry old (Feb 21, 2020)

alcohol beat my hinny, gave up fighting the tiger 43 years ago.
miss the dim bars, the guys, the lies, the fights, the 'not giving a damn'
attitude.
beer only
booze-breaks my bones, bloody mess-no booze black out


----------



## Lee (Feb 21, 2020)

Wine....make it at the wine shop so they can customize. Reds....Chilean Merlot, California Enigma, Three Moons and for the Whites....Italian Pinot Grigio, Gerweistmeiner.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2020)

I can't drink anymore, medical reasons.  I liked most everything.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't drink much anymore but I still enjoy a Manhattan when I go to a nice restaurant and before developing diabetes I enjoyed a glass of Amaretto on ice with coffee for dessert.

A gin and tonic on a nice breezy summer day while relaxing by the water.

Eggnog *with* on Christmas morning.  

I also like a glass of hoppy tasting ice-cold beer on a hot summer day.

About the only thing that I don't enjoy is wine.

If I could only choose one it would be a Manhattan.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Feb 21, 2020)

I am not a drinker but I do enjoy occasionally sipping a small amount (two ounces) of Rum and Ginger!
It also works very well to settle down mild stomach issues.
And then there is the once a year Rum in REAL eggnog!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 21, 2020)

When I drink which it’s often I like Wine, Zinfandel or Rum a Daiquiri. I did have Sangria for the first time at my granddaughters wedding shower, yum....it was really good! Lol


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 21, 2020)

*I put that I do not drink. Which is a half truth I guess. I may put a splash of vodka into a glass of lemonade once in a blue moon. I never drink when out. *


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)

I like dry wines, red and white.

Last year I began to like beer, a little.

For a spirit, gin and tonic is nice, but it's been several years since I've had one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't drink much, but I like a freezer chilled beer with supper, either Miller High Life or Foster's.  Around the holidays I'll buy a couple of bottles of red wine, Chianti, Zinfandel or Beujolais and a bottle of Brendan's Irish Cream.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't drink often (perhaps one or two a week) but my preferences are: 
Beer - Corona, Stella Artois, Widmer Bros. Hefeweizen
Wine - I like most including champagne but have to be careful not to have any after about 7:00 pm or I awaken with a racing heart in the middle of the night. 
Alcohol - Mostly vodka mixes. Dirty martinis and Moscow mules are current faves. (Meaning I might have a couple per year.) 
I don't like gin at all. Never have.


----------



## gennie (Feb 21, 2020)

Advanced age brought with it several medications with alcohol restrictions but I throw caution to the wind at Christmas and have  a dram or two of Bailey's Irish Cream


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 21, 2020)

I drink one can of beer a day with my lunch.

It does seem to help me stay hydrated.  I can't stand water. And it does help avoid constipation.

Beer from Holland is my favorite now.

The odd time I will have a shot of Tequila but I don't stock it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Guinness Extra Stout, one bottle, every two months, or so.
Different wines, from my rack, about a half-glass, every two months, or so.  Most medium-dry reds are good, some Chianti Classicos are good.
Hornitos Tequilla Reposado, a Margarita, maybe twice a year, if that.
Balvenie Doublewood 12 yr. single malt scotch, a shot, or two, once/twice a year.

My alcohol tolerance is zip.  I get buzzed on the tiny samples of wine and beer they hand out at the grocery store, on weekends.  Most of my bottles of various liquors go bad, sitting around after being opened.  Some have been up in my cabinet for over ten years.  I do use the vacuum pump system on my wines.  It seems to help them stay in shape.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

I've never been much of a drinker .. allergic to beer, I found out in my early 20's. If I have a few sips of wine, I'll probably tap dance on a table. Rarely have alcohol - maybe on my birthday, and then it's 1/2 glass of wine or Dubonnet on the Rocks (I let all the ice melt before drinking it).

Since I'm on a few meds, I avoid alcohol completely, and due to the Type II diabetes now, I drink S. Pellegrino Essenza (sparkling water with natural fruit flavours).


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 21, 2020)

Hot summers, ice cold beer, which one depends on my mood. 
The other seasons, a good dingle malt scotch works for me....good sippin stuff


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

I think I voted in the wrong category .. sorry


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 21, 2020)

A good wine red or white medium dry or a sweet Spanish Muscatel. Spirits  a good Port anice  Whisky. Campari and lemonade. Most drinks and on the sweet side


----------



## charry (Feb 21, 2020)

T Total, since hubbys illness.....i have to be in control at all times, and i'm now  the sole  driver ...
i like a nice Alcohol Free Cider ....x


----------



## Pecos (Feb 21, 2020)

Beer when I am outside operating the barbeque
Vodka Tonic when we go out to dinner
Harvey's Bristol Crème when watching TV at home during cold weather.
Red wine with beef.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 21, 2020)

Hess cabernet sauvignon

Used to use vodka in the salt water aquarium - It was called vodka dosing and actually helped the tank. (Picture before livestock - I made the stand.)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 21, 2020)

gennie said:


> Advanced age brought with it several medications with alcohol restrictions but I throw caution to the wind at Christmas and have  a dram or two of Bailey's Irish Cream


Same situation for me too @gennie ....any cheaper brand of Bailey's is almost as good....


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> A happening I happened to write about a few years ago;
> 
> *BEER
> 
> ...


Yes, the IPAs sure are good.  I find that they have a higher alcohol content than many beers and get me pretty tipsy.  In fact a bit too much and I have to watch it with that.  But I agree, great beer!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I've never been much of a drinker .. allergic to beer, I found out in my early 20's. If I have a few sips of wine, I'll probably tap dance on a table. Rarely have alcohol - maybe on my birthday, and then it's 1/2 glass of wine or Dubonnet on the Rocks (I let all the ice melt before drinking it).
> 
> Since I'm on a few meds, I avoid alcohol completely, and due to the Type II diabetes now, I drink S. Pellegrino Essenza (sparkling water with natural fruit flavours).


Good choice.  I have type 2 diabetes also.  My blood glucose reading have been good even after having a few beers.  I guess I'm lucky that way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Guinness Extra Stout, one bottle, every two months, or so.
> Different wines, from my rack, about a half-glass, every two months, or so.  Most medium-dry reds are good, some Chianti Classicos are good.
> Hornitos Tequilla Reposado, a Margarita, maybe twice a year, if that.
> Balvenie Doublewood 12 yr. single malt scotch, a shot, or two, once/twice a year.
> ...


Oh, I wish I could drink like you do!  Talk about a responsible drinker!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I drink one can of beer a day with my lunch.
> 
> It does seem to help me stay hydrated.  I can't stand water. And it does help avoid constipation.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me Camper!  I guess that makes you a Happy Camper!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)

gennie said:


> Advanced age brought with it several medications with alcohol restrictions but I throw caution to the wind at Christmas and have  a dram or two of Bailey's Irish Cream


I really love Bailey's at Christmas time, too!


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 22, 2020)

I just read an article in our paper by Dr. Griffith Jones .  Apparently alcohol is a good pain killer compared to a lot of other remedies including marijuana.

Of course it brings on it's own other problems.

Remember the Westerns where they used alcohol before pulling teeth or removing a bullet?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I just read an article in our paper by Dr. Griffith Jones .  Apparently alcohol is a good pain killer compared to a lot of other remedies including marijuana.
> 
> Of course it brings on it's own other problems.
> 
> Remember the Westerns where they used alcohol before pulling teeth or removing a bullet?


Yes, I have seen alcohol used in the Westerns!  Get 'em drunk then cut into them..


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> (Picture before livestock - I made the stand.)


Nicely done, GL
Very nicely done


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Balvenie Doublewood 12 yr. single malt scotch, a shot, or two, once/twice a year.


Good choice
I've been nursing a bottle of Glenmorangie 18 year old single malt for about a year now...so I guess it's 19 year old now
At over $100 a 750ml bottle, each nip is savored by the buds, on the way down, and when hitting bottom

My other choice of beer, of late, has been Michelob AmberBock


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2020)

charry said:


> T Total, since hubbys illness.....i have to be in control at all times, and i'm now  the sole  driver ...
> i like a nice Alcohol Free Cider ....x


It's good to be in control!  That cider sounds delicious!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I like Crown Royal with coke.  Don't drink much but have it on hand if I decide to.  I like a margarita with Mexican food if I eat out.


I haven't had a margarita in ages..I used to have a few at the Mexican restaurant in my city.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2020)

Wren said:


> I rarely drink but, if pushed.......
> 
> Spirit - Vodka
> Wine - white sparkling
> ...


@Wren That Bailey's sounds to die for!  I haven't tried that one...yet.


----------



## Bee (Feb 23, 2020)

Spritzer


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2020)

I recently retired from my drinking career but my drink of choice during the winter was a White Russian and during the summer a margarita. Now I enjoy drinking ice tea but will indulge in Coke bottled in Mexico from time to time.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Don't drink often (spouse is allergic, sigh) but when I do:

Hard Cider - especially French producers, like Sicara Florentin or Le Pere Jules Pommeau. Our local CA producer, Martinelli's, came out with a limited edition called "1868", the first hard cider they've sold in over 40 yrs. It's made from Newton Pippins and delightful if a bit on the sweet side.
Red wines:
Old vine Zinfandel
Bordeaux-style Cabs - just bought half a case of the 2016 Prime Winery Coombsville Cab. 
Pinot Noir - our fav was Donatiello, but the winery closed down in 2019, sadly

Bourbon. I started off with a handicap: the first bourbon I ever drank was the Pappy Van Winkle 21 yr Reserve, back when it was $125/bottle and easy to find. Yes, I deeply regret not buying a case (or two) of the stuff "back in the days" - especially as that was the old Stitzel-Weller barrel stock, now used up! 
Nowadays, closest match is the Jefferson 10-yr old straight Rye, smooth and sweet, very contained spice, with that same signature long, long finish that PVW is famed for. It's lighter in body than Pappy, but truly lovely - sadly, Jefferson replaced it with its Reserve bottling at a much higher price. 

White wines
Oaky chardonnays. Yes, they're not fashionable any longer. But I like that smooth buttery finish, since chardonnay is NOT one of my favorite grapes unless it's made into champagne. A difficult food match, but a great "social drinking wine."
Rieslings, the very low alcohol ones hardly found in the U.S. Nothing better in hot sultry weather than a well-chilled 8-10% alcohol Riesling!
Viognier

Dessert wines: Dow 30 yr old Port. Spanish dry sherry (jerez), Verdelho Madeira from Henrique & Henrique. If you happen to open a 30-yr old Trockenbeerenauslese or Chat. Rieussec Sauternes, give me a call and I'll fly out to you, LOL!
Miscellaneous:
Really, really dry Champagne. Lanson Extra Brut, like liquid brewer's yeast in a bottle! But Delamotte works, too.
Ruinart rose champagne - the original maker of rose champagne, first produced in the 18th century. Stunning, especially with multi-course meals that make matching wines difficult. You can drink Ruinart rose champagne with *everything.*
Whiskey: I don't get much into whiskies, but I've liked several. Oban, and the now-discontinued Hibiki 12 from Suntory (the 17 yr is similar, but pricier). 
Rum: For the short time the travel ban to Cuba was lifted, my BIL visited and bought me the mid-priced rum, Havana Club brand, from the old *original Bacardi distillery*. It is....stunning! Easily as good or better than the Zacapa XO, and the Cuban rum was........(wait for it)........$14. I almost lost it when BIL said, "There was a more expensive one at $40, but I figured this was fine." Just to put it in perspective, the Zacapa XO is almost $100. But hey, he meant well! I thanked him, but boy was I tempted to buy an airline ticket and send him right back - with an empty suitcase ready to be filled, of course.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't drink. It doesn't matter what it is or how much, It makes me feel sleepy. My daughter had 2 types of wine she opened for a special occasion. I took about a tablespoon of each to try them. Immediately my legs felt like lead and I didn't like that feeling at all.


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2020)

I was never much of a beer drinker. i drank one occasionally but didn't really like beer. My drink of choice was always Vodka or Gin Tonic. Mostly drank Vodka Tonics but gin filled in nicely. But its been a while.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 24, 2020)

I haven't had a drink in over 30 years, with the exception of tasting a couple of drops of wine at my sister's house a couple of years ago. When I did drink my favorites were Kahlua and milk (I think it was called a black Russian) and pina coladas.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

I chose the something else category. I used to love wine coolers but, I had to switch so I drink crown and diet coke.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I chose the something else category. I used to love wine coolers but, I had to switch so I drink crown and diet coke.


Wine coolers were good, I used to like them, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Wine coolers were good, I used to like them, too.


Well when my A1C went up the wine coolers went bye bye.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well when my A1C went up the wine coolers went bye bye.


I can understand that because I have Diabetes 2.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I haven't had a drink in over 30 years, with the exception of tasting a couple of drops of wine at my sister's house a couple of years ago. When I did drink my favorites were Kahlua and milk (I think it was called a black Russian) and pina coladas.


I drank Kahlua and creams and they were called White Russians.  I think without the cream it's called Black Russian.


----------



## old medic (Feb 24, 2020)

Im a beer connoisseur for the most part... sipping a Dogfish Head 90Minute IPA at the moment.
Normally have several different brands sitting in the fridge... none Bud Coores or Miller...
Do enjoy good Bourbons... but dont keep any around...for long anyway...
And being in WNC there always seems to be a mason jar around...


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2020)

I won't comment here because I don't know what "imbibe" means.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I won't comment here because I don't know what "imbibe" means.


Google is your friend brother.
Imbibe - consume drink take in sip ingest take kill gurgle drink up suck pop lap belt down bolt down quaff pour down down drink down swill gulp lap up drain the cup toss off lick have guggle swill down swig guzzle.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 24, 2020)

I avoid it as it makes me ill, my liver cannot process it well....


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2020)

I grew up in Denver, and it was considered a "right of passage" to go to the Coors brewery in Boulder for the 1st legal beer when we turned 18.  Then, I joined the USAF, and wound up in Germany for 4 years, and got quite attached to that outstanding German beer....such that when I returned to the States, and drank US beer, it was almost like drinking stale water.  I seldom have more than 2 or 3 beers a year, anymore, but I do take a nip of wine or flavored Vodka about an hour before bedtime....makes me sleep like a baby.  Other than that, I seldom have any alcoholic beverages anymore.


----------



## toffee (Feb 25, 2020)

never been a big drinker -- but the odd vodka /bitter lemon s nice


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I grew up in Denver, and it was considered a "right of passage" to go to the Coors brewery in Boulder for the 1st legal beer when we turned 18.  Then, I joined the USAF, and wound up in Germany for 4 years, and got quite attached to that outstanding German beer....such that when I returned to the States, and drank US beer, it was almost like drinking stale water.  I seldom have more than 2 or 3 beers a year, anymore, but I do take a nip of wine or flavored Vodka about an hour before bedtime....makes me sleep like a baby.  Other than that, I seldom have any alcoholic beverages anymore.


Yes, some American beer DOES taste like stale water...yech


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Wine is my favorite alcoholic drink, especially Zinfandel, but I drink all types of wine.  I drink beer in restaurants because wine is too expensive in most restaurants.  For liquor I prefer tequila but also like scotch, Irish whiskey and other ones.  I also love ports and sherries.


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2020)

I rarely drink, but there are only 2 drinks I like & they're both sweet.
Manischewitz Blackberry wine
Bailey's Irish Cream.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Wine is my favorite alcoholic drink, especially Zinfandel, but I drink all types of wine.  I drink beer in restaurants because wine is too expensive in most restaurants.  For liquor I prefer tequila but also like scotch, Irish whiskey and other ones.  I also love ports and sherries.


I used to like to drink wine but dry red wine.  The manager here at the apt. complex loves Zinfandel.  I have got it for her for her birthday at times.  Never had port wine or sherry.  Used to love that IPA beer!  And Irish Whiskey, great stuff especially in Irish Coffee!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> I rarely drink, but there are only 2 drinks I like & they're both sweet.
> Manischewitz Blackberry wine
> Bailey's Irish Cream.


Bailey's is nice during the holidays!


----------



## asp3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I used to like to drink wine but dry red wine.  The manager here at the apt. complex loves Zinfandel.  I have got it for her for her birthday at times.  Never had port wine or sherry.  Used to love that IPA beer!  And Irish Whiskey, great stuff especially in Irish Coffee!



Zinfandel is often a dry red wine, the grape is just so fruity that it tastes sweet sometimes without any residual sugar.  My favorite Zins have spicy flavors, clove, cinnamon and pepper along with stewed fruit flavors.  I love a big fruit forward spicy Zin with Ethiopian or Indian food or BBQ.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 30, 2020)

*What is your most favorite spirit to imbibe?

The next one!*


----------

